

Molly On Opera The W3C And Web Standards - ossreleasefeed
http://www.opensourcereleasefeed.com/interview/show/molly-on-opera-the-w3c-and-web-standards
A short while ago I learned that Molly Holzschlag has joined Opera AB as one of their new Web Evangelists. Molly has always been one of my heroes when it comes to the web and standards and with the news about her joining Opera I felt this to be the perfect time to hook up with her and learn more about her, why she joined Opera and how she sees the current state and future of the web.
======
smwhreyebelong
Opera has been one of the very well disciplined and feature-rich browsers for
the longest time. It was atleast twice as fast as anything else about 8 years
ago, on dial-up (ah, the good old days).

It was pretty impressive what they had at that time : email integration,
ability to identify as one of the other browsers, the cool tabbing system and
even themes! They definitely beat the competition (navigator 4.7, IE4/5) hands
down. Too bad they couldn't get the scale then.

